# Guess What This Is



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Anybody know what this is? I'll give you a hint, there is a reason this is not in the off topic section.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Anybody know what this is? I'll give you a hint, there is a reason this is not in the off topic section.



A balloon full of Natural Gas? Perhaps he has a car that runs on NG and this is the equivalent of his 5-gallon gas can.

Mark


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

ToUtahNow said:


> A balloon full of Natural Gas?...


DING DING DING!!!!

We have a winner.

Might be a fake story but interesting none the less.

http://gizmodo.com/5889094/chinese-villages-use-giant-balloons-to-steal-natural-gas


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I was thinking it was a Elephant condom. :blink:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Insulation blanket for a Mobile Home ?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> DING DING DING!!!!
> 
> We have a winner.
> 
> ...


I figured it had to be Natural Gas on a plumbing forum. The contents appear to be lighter than air which eliminated air or propane. However, it was not so much lighter than air that the balloon had to be weighted down to prevent from taking off so Helium was out. 

That was a crazy story which I tend to believe is true.

Mark


----------



## JPCPlumber (Feb 26, 2012)

Biggest joint ever?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Thats Crazy !


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Anybody know what this is? I'll give you a hint, there is a reason this is not in the off topic section.


Skip the smoke break when around that.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

It's a length of that new floating pipe line, so the chineeses can't reach it and steal the gas


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Looks like the condom that the infernal revenue service uses before it screws me.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Looks like the condom that the infernal revenue service uses before it screws me.


 The IRS does not use condoms. They just give it to you.

Sent from my DROIDX using Plumbing Zone


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Really looks like something Cheech and Chong used doing the movie up in smoke.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I just wonder how do they get the gas out of the bag

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

I'd go with a shot gun and prob some dragons breath ammo :thumbup:


----------



## Joseph clegg (Nov 12, 2011)

It's my wifes tampon


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Joseph clegg said:


> It's my wifes tampon


That sucks.........


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Joseph clegg said:


> It's my wifes tampon


http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xcvyfr_garganta-the-amazing-colossal-woman_shortfilms#


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Joseph clegg said:


> It's my wifes tampon


That's not a good thing rofl

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Sorry, I didn't know it was your wife.


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

Bob Marley,s last unsmoked Reefer Joint?


----------

